# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكيميائية >  بدك تعمل صابون بالبيت ؟

## Ahmad Hassan

إليكم المقادير والطريقة..



المقادير:

1.	50 غم صودا كاوية يعني caustic soda أو NaOH
2.	150غم ماء
3.	360 غم زيت زيتون

الطريقة:



إن صناعة صلبون زيت الزيتون هي عملية تأخذ بعض الوقت, ومنالمهم أن نكون دقيقين في خلط المكونات. صناعة الصابون بهذه الطريقة تدعى بالعمليةالباردة cold process. في العملية الباردة هذه يحتفظ الصابون بالجلسرين بسبب زيتالزيتون الغني به. الجلسرينمفيد في ترطيب البشرة وتنعيمها. كل ليتر من زيت الزيتونيكفي لعمل 12 - 14 قطعة من الصابون.



الخطوات:



أولا: اخلط الصودا الكاوية بحذر شديد مع الماء. الصودا الكاويةتتفاعل مع الماء بشدة وتطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة لذلك يجب ترك المحلول لمدة يوم حتى يبرد. واحذر من ملامسته للجلد أو العينين.




ثانيا: أضف زيت الزيتون وحرك جيدا, اذا أردت أن يكون الصابونبرائة أخرى غير زيت الزيتون فيمكنك إضافة روائح طبيعية أو صناعية.





ثالثا: اصنع اطارا خشبيا وضعه على قاعدة خشبية منفصلة عنه بحيث تكون القاعدة أكبر من الإطار

رابعا: قم بكشط الصابون المتكون على سطح الخليط وصبه في الإطار الخشبي. الصابون يحتاج تقريبا إلى 36 ساعة حتى يجف.

خامسا: قطع الصابون إلى قطع مناسبة, وتأكد من أنه قد جف تماما قبل أن تقوم بتغليفه.

ودمتم سالمين..

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلموووو

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

اهلا اهلا جربها وادعيلي و بتزبط بزيت قلي بس الزيتون احسن نتائجة

----------


## ابو عوده

والله لاجربها 
وفرت على 70 قرش  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
شكرا على المواضيع الرائعه اللي بتقدمها

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

ابو عودة ..... ابعد عن الادوات الالمنيوم اللي تخلط فيها حاول يا ستانلس ستيل يا زجاج عشان ما يقلب البيت عندك مشحرة من الدخنة ..................  :SnipeR (51):

----------

